# PCT with Peptides - Cjc ( Mod GRF ), Ipam, Lr3, Mgf, Exemestane - *Log*



## crackrbaby (Jun 26, 2012)

After a 12 week run of Test E / Cjc, Ipam, it's PCT time. I will be taking whats known as a standard PCT protocol with the addition of - Cjc No Dac ( Mod GRF 1-29 ), Ipam, Lr3, Mgf, and Aromasin ( Exemestane ). The additional research supplies are all from _*Purchase Peptides*_. 

* My 12 week Test E and Peptide log can be found here:*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html


_* PCT Goals:*_
KEEP 100% of my Hard Earned On-Cycle Gains, or ? Continue to MAKE Gains!
 I've spent endless hours Reading, Researching, asking Questions to come up with, what I am going to consider, the Ultimate PCT. ( Within my budget )

_* Training days - Timing*_
M - Off
T - Tri's, Chest, Shoulders - 9am
W - Off
T - Bi's, Lats, Back - 9am
F - Off
S - Legs, Abs - 9am
S - Off

_* Protocol - Timing*_
Timing of the Peptides seem to be relatively important to the results they produce, especially the timing between dosing Igf Lr3, and Mgf. Ipam and Cjc seem to have a standard for administration timing. ( Am, Post w/o, and Pre Bed ) While Igf Lr3 and Mgf seem to have many different views on how and when it should be administered. I've picked two completely different protocols from two very knowledgable sources, and combined them both to fit/work with my work/school schedule to the best I can.


_* Protocol as Follows:*_
Clomid- 100/100/50/50 Pre-Bed
Aromasin- 12.5/12.5/7/7/7 Pre-Bed


Workout Days-
6:00am-  100Mcg's Cjc1295, 300Mcg's Ipam. 
6:30am-  Eat
7:00am-  80Mcg's Igf Lr3 SubQ
9:00am-  Workout
10:30am- 400Mcg's Mgf split Bilat IM
3:00pm-  100Mcg's Cjc1295, 300Mcg's Ipam. 
Pre Bed - 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 300Mcg's Ipam. 


Off Days-
6:00am- 400Mcg's Mgf split Bilat IM
6:30am- 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 300Mcg's Ipam. 
7:00am- Eat
7:30am- 80Mcg's Igf Lr3 SubQ
4:30pm- 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 300Mcg's Ipam. 
Pre Bed- 100Mcg's Cjc1295, 300Mcg's Ipam. 


_* Diet:*_
My diet will stay exactly the same as on cycle. The only addition will be Creatine.


_* Stats:*_
5'11
28 Yrs old
189 lbs
11.4% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter ) 


June 28th will be the official start date of my Pct Serm treatment. I will try to update on my Workout days after training...


Lets get this Mudafuka Rollin!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 26, 2012)

no triptorelin?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 26, 2012)

TwisT said:


> no triptorelin?


Not this time buddy. Already had Clomid on hand.


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jun 26, 2012)

good luck and keep us posted!!  Do u happen to live in Florida?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 26, 2012)

fl00ridabuff said:


> good luck and keep us posted!! Do u happen to live in Florida?


.......


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2012)

That will be sweet bro
R u just running mgf or peg mgf? 
I haven't done any type of mgf but it interests me


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 27, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> That will be sweet bro
> R u just running mgf or peg mgf?
> I haven't done any type of mgf but it interests me


I'll be running straight MGF.. If you check out my past log, you'll see I responded well to MGF. The pumps are great!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh badass. Ya man ill look em up


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jun 27, 2012)

now you are tempting me to buy MGF... I'll wait for fourth of july sales from Purchase Peptides


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 27, 2012)

fl00ridabuff said:


> now you are tempting me to buy MGF... I'll wait for fourth of july sales from Purchase Peptides


 Hit up TwisT with a Pm, sometimes he can work magic..


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

Well Ladies... Todays the day I start my SERM. 
But, before I can go on, I have to admit that I cheated. 
I started my Peptide protocol Monday the 25th. ( No serm till tonight ) 


*A few things I noticed right away:*
- I feel fucking pumped all the time! More physically pumped then mentally.
- I have already become more vascular. ( Could be some water weight from the Test E dropping in my system ) 
- When I dosed the Igf then went for my Tri's, Chest, and Shoulders on Tuesday, I was a beast! I fully understand the pumps people relate to with Igf. At no time did I find the pumps to be uncomfortable. Again, this was a physical body pump/fullness, not mental. I upped my military press by 25 lbs ( on smith machine ) in my last set. Thinking, I'd maybe hit it 6-8 times. 10 baby. I felt more "ON" Tuesday than I ever have.

- I think the Igf is giving me gas.
*Still holding:*
189 lbs
11. % BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2012)

good log


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 3, 2012)

_*7 Days into PCT Serm Treatment ( 21 days after last Test E Pin ) *_

Besides a little issue I ran into Sunday....





 * Cottonmouth Water Moccasin *
_*
In Gym:*_
I made it to the gym today - Tri's, Chest, Shoulders
 Felt good! Lifts are still strong and I have not lost any strength. I didn't break any Pr's today, but I felt as if I could have.. Hopefully my gym partner will show up next week to spot me and I can smash some shit!
The _pumps_ and _fullness_ I get from the Lr3 is amazing. A couple dips to warm up, and I look like I've been working out for hours. Veins are becoming more visible, not so much through out the day, but when I workout - Veins about to Pop in this bitch!

*Summary:*
- I still feel fucking pumped all the time! 
- Still becoming more Vascular
- Strength is still UP!
- Igf is definitely giving me gas!
*
Stats:*
188 lbs
11.2 % BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )​


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 4, 2012)

_*Wishing everyone a Safe and Happy 4th Of July!
*_


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 7, 2012)

_*11 Days into PCT Serm Treatment ( 25 days after last Test E Pin ) *_

_*
In Gym: *_Bi's, Lats, Back
Went Fukin Beast in the gym today!
Added 5lbs to my Curl, 5lbs to my Low row, and still felt strong with my Cable Pulldowns!
Felt soo good today I ended up throwing in some light weight bench, a few dips, and some other combo's.
Pumps were amazing!

*Summary:*
- I still feel pumped for hours after workout.
- Strength is going UP!
- Recovery time between sets seems to have decreased. 
- My libido is strong!
- When your in the gym, off cycle, look in the mirror, and say.. Damn!.. This shits workin! 

*
Stats:*
189 lbs - Still holding ladies! 
11.2 % BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )​


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 10, 2012)

_*14 Days into PCT Serm Treatment ( 28 days after last Test E Pin ) *_

_*
In Gym: *_Tri's, Chest, Shoulders
Still feeling strong! No added weight, but I havent lost ANY Strength! Vascular as Fuk! 


*Summary:*
- My abs are cutting up and becoming more prominent each day!
- Arms and Chest have not lost ANY size. I still feel and look full!
- NO loss in strength!
- Sleep seems to have improved, finally pulling all nighters! 
- My weiner still works!
- I have not lost a pound since my last pin. I have lost fat around my stomach area. Which means I must be gaining a small enough amount of muscle to counter weight the fat loss thats occuring. 
- Muscle gain through pct? Hella fuk Yeah!

*
Stats:*
189 lbs - SOLID
10.9 % BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )
*
Current Pic: *Compare to my last pin pic found here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 12, 2012)

_*16 Days into PCT Serm Treatment ( 30 days after last Test E Pin ) *_

_*
In Gym:  *_Bi's, Lats, Back
Maintained my 5lb addition to my Rows and Curls from last week, plus added 5 to my lat pulldown. Strength is still going up! 


*Summary:*
- The addition of weights, during my pct, makes me a believer of Peptides!
- Looking nice and full.
- For the first time in my life, I look foward to sleeping! 
- I lost about 1.5 lbs since my last post. I blame it solely on my diet. The past two days have been extremly low Calorie, high cardio days.- Due to Job-Related conditions. I believe I will pick it up within the next couple of days??
- No negative sides. Everything is gooooood. 

*
Stats:*
187.5 lbs - SOLID
10.9 % BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )​


----------



## spunoutdj (Jul 12, 2012)

Great log and great progress bro. You mentioned your strength has not gone down, which is great. How's your stamina? After I cycle test it seemed like I would fatigue quicker in the gym. I also wouldn't be shocked if u lose another pound or 2 of water


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 12, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> Great log and great progress bro. You mentioned your strength has not gone down, which is great. How's your stamina? After I cycle test it seemed like I would fatigue quicker in the gym. I also wouldn't be shocked if u lose another pound or 2 of water


 I would say that my stamina in the gym in nearly the same. I do, however, notice that im a bit more sore longer/after the gym. My shoulders and joints have been good to me, they have had no pain. 
 I am hoping that since my E levels were so extremley low during my cycle ( Thanks to Purchase Peptides! ), that I wont have too much water retention.
 As a matter of fact, I forgot to mention that I have lowered my Exemestane dose. I noticed my lips starting to chap the other day. Its only been a couple days with the lower dose, so I cannot come to any conclusions on whats causing the dried up lips.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 17, 2012)

Update coming tonight!.....


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 17, 2012)

_*21 Days into PCT Serm Treatment ( 35 days after last Test E Pin ) *_
_*
In Gym: *_Legs, Abs
Ass to tha Ground Squats felt AMAZING. I have not added any weight to my squats since my test run, but have not lost any strength. One thing I noticed right away- After my first set, my legs felt like they were on FIRE! After my second set the burn started to subside and felt more like the pumps I'm used to. Abs went as normally.


*Summary:*
- The pump I get in my legs, seems much more intense than I am used to.
- After squats I felt so pumped I threw in a single set of Curls and Dips. Fucking Full body PUMP all day.
- I've noticed after a meal, my muscles seem to feel "Fuller". If I skip any meals I feel flat. (Lr3)
- I am still maintaining my 187.5 lbs
- The only slightly negative sides I have noticed, is a tightness/tingly feeling in my hands when I wake up at night to Piss. Makes it hard to bleed the ol' lizard. ​
*
Stats:*
_*187.5 lbs <----   -1.5 lbs, 21 days into PCT.. Hell fuck yeah, I'll take it!*_
10.9 % BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter )<--- Holding Nicely!​


----------



## spunoutdj (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow you're weight has been pretty damn stable! that's awesome... Nothing like nice dry gains. keep up the good work brother


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 19, 2012)

*23 Days into PCT Serm Treatment ( 37 days after last Test E Pin )
Pic Update:







*


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jul 19, 2012)

Amazing progress bro!  Are you doing 500 calories deficit diet?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 20, 2012)

fl00ridabuff said:


> Amazing progress bro!  Are you doing 500 calories deficit diet?


My calories have pretty much been the same since my cycle.


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 21, 2012)

Keep it up bro!


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 24, 2012)

Great log bro, I think you finally convinced me to get on the IGF Lr3 train.

I have read in the past, that IGF should be dosed immediately PWO, but I noticed you have gone with it 2 hrs prior. Any reason for this? at any rate it has worked wonders for you.

Amazing results.


----------



## owwwch (Jul 25, 2012)

lookn good brotha


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! My pct is almost complete and I'm still holding weight and size! I'll update with pics and stats later. And ill let you in on my next cycle. Results should be amazing !


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 25, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> I have read in the past, that IGF should be dosed immediately PWO, but I noticed you have gone with it 2 hrs prior. Any reason for this? at any rate it has worked wonders for you.


???


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 25, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Great log bro, I think you finally convinced me to get on the IGF Lr3 train.
> 
> I have read in the past, that IGF should be dosed immediately PWO, but I noticed you have gone with it 2 hrs prior. Any reason for this? at any rate it has worked wonders for you.
> 
> Amazing results.


 Main reason I do the Igf first is because I dose mgf pwo. I've heard they cancel each other if dosed too closely.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 26, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Main reason I do the Igf first is because I dose mgf pwo. I've heard they cancel each other if dosed too closely.



Interesting never heard they cancel each other out. But thats right I do remember your supposed to dose the IGF to create the new cells then MGF post resistance to help grow them.

Actually considering this, my left arm, bicep and forearm r seriously lagging behind my right (dominant) would love to even those out and shit maybe even give my calves a boost as well.

By any chance do you have some links for more info on MGF?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 26, 2012)

*WHAT IS MGF?*
Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) also known as IGF-1Ec is a growth factor/repair factor that is derived from exercised or damaged muscle tissue, Its called MGF as IGF-1Ec is a bit of a mouthful and harder to identify amongst the other igf variants.
What makes MGF special is its unique role in muscle growth.
MGF has the ability to cause wasted tissue to grow and improve itself by activating muscle stem cells and increasing the upregulation of protein synthesis, this unique ability can rapidly improve recovery and speed up muscle growth.
MGF can initiate muscle satellite (stem) cell activation in addition to its IGF-Ireceptor domain which ithen in turn ncreases protein synthesis turnover, and therefore can if used correctly improve muscle mass over time.
The liver produces 2 kinds of MGF splice variants of igf.. 
1) IGF-1Ec This is the first phase release igf splice variant and it appears to stimulate satellite cells into activation, This is the closest variant to synthetic MGF.

2) liver type IGF-IEa this is the secondary release of igf from the liver, and its far less anabolic.

MGF differs from the second variant IGF-IEa as it has a different peptide sequence which is responsible for replenishing the satellite cells in skeletal muscle, in other words it is more anabolic and longer acting than the systematic release of the second MGF liver variant.

So just think of MGF as a highly anabolic variant of igf. After you have trained, the IGF-I gene is spliced towards MGF then that causes hypertrophy and repair of local muscle damage by activating the muscle stem cells as well as other important anabolic processes, including the above mentioned protein synthesis, and increased nitrogen retention.

In rats some studies have shown muscle mass increases of 20 percent from a single mgf injection.. somewhow i think many of these studies are not accurate, however the potential is undeniable.

*HOW TO USE MGF*
Now when you train what happens to your muscles, they break down, the cells are damaged, muscle tissue needs to be repaired and your body produces 2 forms of MGF splice variant, The first initial release of the above mentioned number 1 variant from the liver helps muscle cell recovery, if there is no MGF then muscle cells die, thats the large and small of it.
As muscle is a post-mitotic tissue and as such cell replacement is not a means of tissue repair , If the cells are not repaired they die and your muscles get smaller and weaker.
The muscle The pool of these stem cells is apparently replenished by the action of MGF, which is produced as a pulse following damage.

Now with synthetic injections of MGF you can increase the pulse and so speed up recovery, and increase the muscle tissue cells by stimulating satelite cells into full maturity. 200mcg bi lateraly is the very best choice of dosing in muscles trained.
Thew only problem with MGF and this is the reason i dont like it, is that it has such a short half life, just a few minutes, between 5-7, and it needs to be used immediatley post workout as it wont work if muscle tissue hasnt been damaged, thats why for me personaly i think the best option is PEG MGF.
Nevertheless MGF has a huge role to play, and is administered to those with muscle wasting diseases and for those who are elderly and have lost muscle mass for good reason, it is EXTREMELY anabolic.


*HOW TO USE PEG MGF*
This is a very important section.
When using MGF thats pegylated thats the addition of Polyethylene glycol, its a non toxic additive that increased the half life of MGF from minutes to hours.
This means its uses and versatility make it a tremendous addition to a bodybuilders aresnal.
I have found it most effective as its effects are systematic, that means they have a whole body effect wherever muscle has been damaged or is diseased. 

The next aspect we need to look at is how to make the most use of a long acting version of MGF.
When your muscle is damaged your body releases a pulse of an MGF splice variant as i outlined above, followed by a less anabolic longer acting version from the liver... So it seems a waste to inject MGF at this time as you will just blunt your bodys own release, your not enhaning it.
So using PEG MGF on non workout days is actualy the very best route, the muscle has been damaged, so there are plenty of receptors for MGF, the effects are systematic so all muscles will be helped to recover through increased nitrogen retention, protein turnover, and satelite cell activation. Recovery is just going to sky rocket.
Doing this means your increasing the length of your bodys own mechanism for muscle repair and growth, your opening up the anabolic window.

*NOW PLEASE TAKE CAREFUL NOTE.*
Running PEG MGF in synergy with IGF is perfect but there are things you need to know.
If you dose them at the same time, as IGF has such strong receptor affinity, The effectivness of MGF will just be wasted.
The best option and the very best choice i feel is this....
IGF DES on workout days Pre workout, or IGF1-LR3 this wont blunt your bodys own MGF release from the liver, and whereas IGF1-LR3 has a more systematic effect and only a very small localised anabolic effect, DES on the other hand is verty anabolic in a localised way, so bring up lagging muscle parts with DES, and then the following day Dose MGF at 200-400mcg subq to increase recovery and the mechanism for growth. Perfect synergy.

Over a 4 week run i noticed about 4lb increase with the PEG MGF and DES partnership. And roughly the same weight in fat loss, very impressive, some though have noted far greater increases in muscle mass.
If your on an AAS cycle there is no need for the addition of DES as IGF levels will already be elevated, then the addition of PEG MGF can take your recovery and gains to a new level.

*STORAGE ETC*
Dosing 3 times a week is best, and 1ml of BA water for every 2mg is optimal. Storage in the fridge for up to 6 months. Avoid exposure to heat or sunlight.

( Info gathered Via internet )


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2012)

Hiow much did the peptides cost? Can you get them all in one site?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2012)

Also, how mach bac water was used in each compound with recon, and what did the slin mark get filled to?


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 7, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Hiow much did the peptides cost? Can you get them all in one site?



Sorry for the delay in response, been out of town. I believe the peptides cost me around $150.00. You just need to catch everything on sale!  All of them from purchase peptides. Best prices and quality around, period. 
 I used 1ml of bac water and pulled to the 3rd tick mark each, when running 100 mcg of Cjc and Ipam. For the Lr3 I used 1ml of AA and pulled to the 1 mark ( 5 ticks ) for a dose of 100mcg. Halfway through my pct I switched the Lr3 from subq to Im. Personally I believe subq to be great for fat loss and Im to be more less for muscle gain.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting concept here. I have a question; I'm stockpiled with ghrp-6 and grf 129 w/o Dac. Could I do a pct with just that and a nolva/aromasin combo? Would the resulting effect be the same? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 12, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Interesting concept here. I have a question; I'm stockpiled with ghrp-6 and grf 129 w/o Dac. Could I do a pct with just that and a nolva/aromasin combo? Would the resulting effect be the same?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


 I would expect results to vary slightly from person to person, but none the less, the addition of Cjc,and Ghrp-6 through your Pct, should yeild you one of your best Pct's.. Much easier to hang on to your gains, Imo


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=157393
Saw this,  and it looks very easy

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 12, 2012)

New Log: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...log-purchase-peptides-tp2012.html#post2909701

See you there!


----------



## crackrbaby (Jan 4, 2013)

This was my best pct by far! I'll be logging this again in about 12 weeks


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 26, 2013)

Bump


----------

